# Sistema de adquisición de datos PXI Express [Nota Difusión]



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

*National Instruments presenta un sistema de adquisición de datos PXI Express de altas prestaciones con acondicionamiento de señal integrado * (17/06/2010)
​National Instruments ha anunciado hoy los primeros módulos de adquisición de datos (DAQ) de la compañía dotados de acondicionamiento de señal integrado para realizar medidas escalables y de altas prestaciones en *PXI Express*. La *nueva familia NI SC Express* ofrece una mayor precisión, alto rendimiento en el procesamiento de datos y el mejor nivel de sincronización de su clase para realizar medidas con galgas extensiométricas, transductores basados en puente, termopares y entradas analógicas de alta tensión. PXI Express ofrece 250 MB/s de ancho de banda dedicado a cada módulo SC Express dentro del chasis, lo que ayuda a los ingenieros a aumentar el número de canales sin comprometer las velocidades de muestreo o de procesamiento de datos. Gracias a unas dimensiones reducidas, una gestión simplificada del cableado y nuevas características del software para la sincronización automática, los módulos Express SC facilitan a los ingenieros la configuración y programación de sistemas de medida que utilizan sensores y tienen un elevado número de canales.

El módulo de entrada de tipo puente *NI PXIe-4330* de 24 bits simultáneos ofrece una precisión del 0,02% y una velocidad de muestreo de 25 kS/s por canal para medidas de altas prestaciones de tensiones de deformación, carga, fuerza y torsión. El módulo de entrada de puente logra una alta precisión con un diseño basado en relaciones métricas donde el convertidor A/D proporciona la referencia a la tensión de estímulo. Este método elimina la dependencia de las medidas de la estabilidad y precisión de la tensión del estímulo. Además, los exclusivos convertidores A/D delta-sigma proporcionan un rendimiento excelente en CA, así como precisión en CC, mientras que los convertidores A/D delta-sigma tradicionales sólo ofrecen prestaciones en CA.

El módulo de entrada de puente NI PXIe-4330 puede realizar medidas basadas en puente completo, medio puente y un cuarto de puente con características de sincronización automáticas. El software del driver incluido garantiza una sincronización estrecha entre varios módulos y chasis gracias a unos retardos de propagación entre canales tan pequeños como 5 ppb. El módulo de entrada de puente de 8 canales puede ser ampliado hasta un llegar a un sistema de 136 canales en un solo chasis y hasta miles de canales cuando se sincronizan varios chasis. La alta precisión, simultaneidad y características de sincronización hacen que el módulo NI PXIe-4330 sea ideal para aplicaciones de prueba de estructuras que requieren un elevado número de canales, tales como túneles de viento, vigilancia de puentes y pruebas de choque.

Gracias al módulo de termopares* NI PXIe-4353*, los ingenieros pueden medir temperaturas con una precisión de 0,30°C en 32 canales. El bloque de terminales isotérmico minimiza el error gracias a un diseño exclusivo que optimiza la conductividad térmica, haciendo posible que los termistores CJC (cold-junction compensation) midan con precisión en las uniones del termopar. El módulo de termopar de 32 canales puede ampliarse hasta formar un sistema 544 canales en un solo chasis y hasta miles de canales cuando se sincronizan varios chasis. La mayor precisión y capacidad de ampliación de la plataforma hace que el módulo NI PXIe-4353 se adapte bien a las medidas de precisión cuando se utiliza un solo canal o sistemas grandes para aplicaciones tales como pruebas de pilas de combustible y vigilancia cámaras térmicas.

El módulo de entradas analógicas aisladas de alta tensión *NI PXIe-4300* es el primer módulo de entradas analógicas de National Instruments que puede medir hasta 300 V con muestreo simultáneo. Gracias a un convertidor A/D de 16 bits en cada canal y a una frecuencia de muestreo de 250 kS/s por canal, el módulo NI PXIe-4300 puede proporcionar un flujo de datos de 4 MB/s por módulo y 68 MB/s en un solo chasis. Este módulo de entradas analógicas de 8 canales puede ampliarse a un sistema de 136 canales en un solo chasis y a miles de canales cuando se sincronizan varios chasis. La capacidad de medir 300 V con aislamiento CAT II canal a canal hace que el módulo NI PXIe-4300 sea ideal para pruebas de automoción, como son los casos de pruebas de pilas de combustible y baterías.

Los nuevos módulos SC Express incluyen el software del driver de NI-DAQmx y soporte para tareas multi-dispositivo, una nueva función de NI-DAQmx que ayuda a los ingenieros a sincronizar fácilmente varios módulos. El mismo código que adquiere los datos de un módulo puede sincronizar hasta 17 módulos en un chasis. Los módulos trabajan con diverso hardware de NI incluyendo la *serie NI X*, hardware de adquisición de señales dinámicas (DSA), *productos NI SCXI* y los más de 1.500 tipos de E/S disponibles en la *plataforma PXI*. Los nuevos módulos se integran también con el software de NI, incluyendo *NI LabVIEW* y *LabVIEW Real-Time Module*, *NI-Sync* y *NI DIAdem*. 

Más info.
*Familia SC Express en NI*

Autor
Redacción Elektor


----------

